# wlan geschwindigkeitsprobleme [hoffentlich: solved]

## jonny_mc_conny

mein wlan läuft in letzter zeit unter linux SEHR langsam...

ich benutz den wlanrouter für die DSL leitung, daher erwarte ich eigentlich downloadraten von nicht unbedingt unter 200 kb/s, momentan liegt diese aber bei 20-max50...

unter windoof läuft alles normal und unter linux bisher auch... aber mit dem neuen baselayout musste ich mein wlan neu konfigurieren, aber hab die selben einstellungen wie vorher gemacht...

auch die ip vergabe über dhcp dauert sehr lange... hab schon die neuesten firmwares auf dsl modem und wlan router geschmissen... keine änderung...

zur hardware...

wlan karte: netgear MA101

wlan route: Netgear MR814 v2

DSL Modem: Fritzbox SL (<- ja ich weiß, war aber im angebot dabei)

Anschlussscheme:

[Home PC's (2x)]  ----wlankarten---- [Router] ------ kabelverbindung ----- [Modem] ---- telefonleitung....

vllt. weiß ja jemand rat... wie gesagt am anbieter oder momentanen störungen kanns nich liegen, da unter windoof und mit dem anderen pc alles super läuft und das problem seit mehr als einem tag andauert...

thx im vorraus...Last edited by jonny_mc_conny on Thu Jun 16, 2005 11:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

keiner der vllt. mal ähnliche probleme oder ähnliche hardware benutz hatte...

iwconfig gibt aber auch komische werte aus:

Link Quality= 0/0    Signal level = 32/255  noise level = 0/0

vllt. gibts ja wen, der helfen kann..

----------

## LL0rd

Du schreibt nur etwas über deine Internetverbindung in Verbindung mit dem WLAN, aber wie ist denn, wenn du irgendwas im LAN kopierst?

----------

## nagel

wechles mal den channel.... auf 13 oda so... vll dicke hauswaende.... viele wlangeraete in der umgebung?

benutzt du vll eine g und b karte gleichzeitig?!?

faellt mir so spontan ein

----------

## Anarcho

Vielleicht läuft bei euch auch eine Mikrowelle ständig  :Laughing: 

Die arbeiten nämlich auf dem gleichen Frequenzbereich (ebenso Funkkopfhörer)

----------

## LL0rd

 *nagel wrote:*   

>  vll dicke hauswaende.

 

jupp, und wenn er unter Windows arbeitet, wird aus der Wand ein Fenster  :Exclamation:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

also ich denke, dass es nich an der hardware liegen kann... ich hatte die probleme jetzt auch unter andere OS, außer linux...

daher such ich gerade nach möglichen störungquellen...

also mikrowelle kann ich schonmal ausschließen...

neben meiner wlankarte läuft nur mein Pc + monitor, ne hifianlage (vllt. radio?) und n` drucker... n fehrnsehr is eher weiter entfernt...

in der nähe meines wlan routers steht nur n telefon (nicht schnurlos)

wie gesagt ich kenn mich mit den frequenzbereichen ÜBERHAUPT nicht aus...

also vllt. kann mir da ja noch jemand n paar tips geben...

----------

## mrsteven

Vielleicht ist es ein Problem mit den Stromsparfunktionen (falls vorhanden) der WLAN-Karte. Schalte diese Funktionen mal ab:

```
iwconfig eth0 power off
```

Das heißt nicht, dass er die Karte abschaltet, sondern nur, dass er keine Stromsparfunktionen mehr verwendet.

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Vielleicht ist es ein Problem mit den Stromsparfunktionen (falls vorhanden) der WLAN-Karte. Schalte diese Funktionen mal ab:
> 
> ```
> iwconfig eth0 power off
> ```
> ...

 

mhmm... das könnts wirklich gewesen sein... momentan läuft alles ziemlich fix...

erstmal vielen dank...

wenn noch was is, meld ich mich

----------

